# veg  light cycle



## tom356 (Feb 3, 2006)

hi..

Can someone tell me the light cycle for vegging time?

Is it light on for 6 hours and light off for 18 hours?

THANK YOU.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Reverse them or just leave the light on 24 hr/d. Look through these forum for more basic grow info cause if you didn't know or look for that yet, you are not ready to grow. Make sure everything is set up right before strating the grow.


----------



## tom356 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for your help, i grew years ago just getting started again, i have a 1000
watt hp, is that ok for veg? About 3  feet fom the plants.

thank you


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok before this starts the age old aurgument that has been here in the past 2 weeks. Diablo is right either 18 on and 6 off or 24 hrs. on.

Most feel that 6 off is more natural and can promote root development. Either way is fine your pick. I just seen the aurgument coming and thought I would head it off at the pass.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

The HPS is amazing for flowering but I have never personally vegged underneath one. I always use flouros. You can pick up some flouros for very cheap and keep them close to the plants and they will shoot up really quick. Are you growing from seed or clone?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

Also, how many plants are we talking here because a 1000w HPS is pretty serious and even if you do use it for veg, you may have to start it a lil higher than that because of the heat. What type of ventilation do you have cause just a regular fan isn't good enough to keep that cool?


----------

